# Slatemans decorated balls for hottest girl on APS



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

I would like to give my 2 decorated balls to hotest girl on this site.
I will create poll for this purpose. Please nominate hottest girls in this topic.
I would ask the members not to use slimy language. This site is visited by children and sxereturn. We would like to stay clean familly site.

My nomination:

Earthmother
Bryony
Pythonkisses


----------



## Pinkie (Aug 12, 2004)

1.Bryony!!
2.Nicole
3.Slategirl


----------



## hugsta (Aug 12, 2004)

What about Zoe, Pinkie, Nicole, Sheralyn, Nome and Astrobeka..........and sorry if I missed you.

The only problem is I've only met Bry, Pinkie, Sheri and Nicole. Will have to see a true photo of the others for a cough professional opinion ahe hmmm.

C'mon girls, get the piccies up for all to see. Just think, if you win, you get to feel Slateys balls and hang them on your tree :shock: this yr. :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

1. Earth mum, Pinx, Nicole, Astrobek, Sherry
2. Shermans roo
3. Hugsta (on fridays he becomes starina)


----------



## peterescue (Aug 12, 2004)

Im sorry but I think you will have to give a pair to all the women on this site.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

LOL I think that the girls should post the pictures. I must say that I noticed that Pinkie is really prety girl.

But guys, what about inner beauty. They can be hot as personality. I find earthmother sexy and I newer met her.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

i have met mud mum....and i can tell you........

SHE IS ONE HOTT MUMMA!!!!!!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 12, 2004)

> I find earthmother sexy and I newer met her.


Look out EM, you sexy thing you......lol


> 3. Hugsta (on fridays he becomes starina)


Thanks Bry, but whats "starina"..........


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

Starina.....the hotest thing in drag shows!
oh you modest thing you


----------



## hugsta (Aug 12, 2004)

> Starina.....the hootest thing in drag shows!
> oh you modest thing you


Aww shucks thanks Bryony...........oh....hang on........you calling me a drag queen........beeatch...lol


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

i vote for shermans roo!!!!!!!!
sorry for anyone else i just think shermans roo takes the cake!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 12, 2004)

And eats the cake too...

Hey why not vote for Sherman, he's a bit of a girls blouse....lol


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 12, 2004)

Well! I think if you're going this far you may need the use of a new avatar! Which I have thoughtfully put together! It is certainly _REFLECTIVE_ of the topic of discussion!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 12, 2004)

um i would like to nominate my self if possible i probley wear more makeup then half these gurls and i got nicer hair 
1.Jimmy
2. bry
3. pinkie
4. muddy


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

lol jimmy!
you do have nicer hair! i want to swap 
and yeah you do wear nore make up....as i don't wear any/much


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

Bryony said:


> i vote for shermans roo!!!!!!!!
> sorry for anyone else i just think shermans roo takes the cake!



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I love this site, how many hilarious threads can thjere be? This is Gold people, Gold!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

Shermans roo could keep Slateys balls in its pouch!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nome (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, I've got a pic of me in my gallery, don't know how I'll go in the 'HOT' stakes, just also to prove that I'm not Morticia Adams, just because I like spiders.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

"And I've also finally uploaded some of my snakes in there, if anyone wants a look, not just spiders now :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

ouch! my tummy hurts from containing the laughter!!!!!!


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

now i am adding nome to my 'too hott to trot' list
i havn't met her but have chatteed online enough to say she is also one hott mumma!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 12, 2004)

ha so am i farking hell nomes a stunna go nome sorry she pushes every one cept me down a space 
1. jimmy
2. nome
3. bry 
4. pinkie
5. muddy


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

Nome said:


> Well, I've got a pic of me in my gallery, don't know how I'll go in the 'HOT' stakes, just also to prove that I'm not Morticia Adams, just because I like spiders.



Always Thought our Nicole had a bit of a Goth/morticia look. No offense meant, its cool .


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 12, 2004)

im sure u all get the idear


----------



## Hickson (Aug 12, 2004)

Bryony said:


> you do wear nore make up....as i don't wear any/much



*Bry - some people don't need make-up 'coz they're naturally beautiful*.


Hix


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 12, 2004)

like me for instance


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

oh shucks  

we all know your naturaly a spunk


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Bryony gets my vote!


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

One vote each for all, Id hate to break a heart!


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

can't break my heart inny


----------



## Nome (Aug 12, 2004)

Ooow, Bry, you are nice. And Jimmy, that is right, you are definately prettier than me :wink: 

My votes:
1)Bry and Pinkie- both beautiful
2) Nicole!!
3) Sheralyn

All beauty inside and out.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 12, 2004)

ZOE - because Greek Girls are Goddesses.


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

Sounds like you have renamed yourself "Venus" Zoey :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 12, 2004)

none number 2 nome number 2


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

I would like to nominate sexlatena to our poll.


----------



## Browndog (Aug 12, 2004)

I vote for Zoe! I'm not sure why, there's something about her avatar........ I just can't put my finger on it.



cheers

Browndog


----------



## Hickson (Aug 12, 2004)

I feel like I have to comment, Slatey..........but words escape me.....

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


Hix


----------



## Hickson (Aug 12, 2004)

Slatey,

It looks like sexlatina has already been presented with a pair of your balls.



Hix


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

OH MY GOD SLATEY !!! Priscilla eat your heart out!! LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: I knew there was another Molvanian custom id forgotten about! 
Maybe you could make Giant balls for a Mardi Gra Float? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 12, 2004)

hahahahaha Thats very, very scarey!


----------



## lutzd (Aug 12, 2004)

Last time I visit Slatey's house, let me tell you! :shock:


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol: What do you have tp say for yourself, you shameless shirtlifter? LOL :lol:

Beginning to see a pattern in the long term effects of Firewater, lol


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

lmao jonny who's gonna moderate slatey's post! 

thanx fuscy you sexy beast you lol 

nome is gorgeous! lucky im not a lesbian lmao


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

btw slatey i feel violated now lol


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

I want to see a video of you in that Slatey, singing "supersonic electronic" Lol :lol:


----------



## ad (Aug 12, 2004)

how much firewater did ya drink before deciding that would be a good idea!! lol
cmon africa - im sure a comment is coming.


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey, i voted for Shermans roo, what happened? I smell a rat..vote fixing!!!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

I hope people that you realise that sexlatina is not really me. At least not before 11 pm.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

OK poll is on now, all candidates are included. You welcome to express your affection by voting for your hottie.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

instar said:


> I want to see a video of you in that Slatey, singing "supersonic electronic" Lol :lol:



Well people I do have some videos of me from that night. If you all behave I will poste it here at the end of this poll 14 days from now.
I was wild that night ohhhh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Y isn't greg up there? :twisted: u'v all seen the pics of him. :twisted: .. good piece of something :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

well i voted 4 u slatey


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

GREG! GREG! GREG!

no wait...dont put me up against greg!


----------



## Hickson (Aug 12, 2004)

Slateman said:


> Well people I do have some videos of me from that night. If you all behave I will poste it here .
> I was wild that night ohhhh.



NO! NO! For the *LOVE OF GOD, NO!!!!!!!*

Just the mental image is enough to give me nightmares!!!!!!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

What is wrong with bit of the art Hix? I have special moove in hibs area. Something simmeler like Havaii hula hula.


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

LMAO !!

I was wild that night ohhhh. 


 sounds like Apu........" never have I partied, So hearty, oh, the craziness!!" :lol:


----------



## trader (Aug 12, 2004)

....hhmm, I am sure Daavid will wonder why my name is not on the voting list... :wink: 

Jude


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

jude's HOT!!!! GO JUDE!!! *wolf whistles*


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

I voted for all the girls Jude, so you got one vote LOL


----------



## trader (Aug 12, 2004)

.*chuckle* as i have said before Zoe/Ouzo you are cute! :->


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

Liberated said:


> well i voted 4 u slatey



It is not real me mate, mabe wild part of my dark side.
But thank you that you fancy the hot figure, and nice legs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

What is this crap www.aretheyhotornot.com??? 

Im disgusted!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

I am sory Jude. I put just the nominated people there. David is the one who should put you in.
I can't personally say anything about your hotiness, He is biger then me.
But I will be sending you some of my balls anyway. No need to compeet. When ewer you look at my balls, you will know that you are hot.

And Instar, you can vote only once in this pole. It is not possible to vote for all hot girls. Sorry mate you can't have them all. Must choose.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

i nominate jude! JUUUUDDDDEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

LOL OuZo to late now. Mabe next comp. We can think about something else. 
Young mind on APS
Most anoying
Best debate master
Bigest sucker
Or something like that.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

biggest sucker? :shock: 

ok im sure thats just my dirty mind lol :twisted:


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

You are right ZOE


----------



## Springherp (Aug 12, 2004)

I nominate myself to judge that category! :mrgreen:


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

lol sorry jude...but its a sexy pic! :wink:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 12, 2004)

hey e verybody vote jimmy i want to get my hands on slateys balls


----------



## trader (Aug 12, 2004)

> =OOOWWWWW!!! WOO WOO WOO! HUBBA HUBBA!



Thanx alot Zoeeee!!! How embarassing it that????  Geewhiz, $*!# I could say more, but lets say I am REALLY VERY embarassed!!! It was taken early Xmas morning before I had even washed my face!  I still luv ya Zoe,,,but you can take the picture down now, okay?? Puuulleeease!


----------



## trader (Aug 12, 2004)

OuZo said:


> lol sorry jude...but its a sexy pic! :wink:



Last edited by OuZo on Aug 12, 2004 - 01:01 AM; edited 1 time in total

 ...phew!! U R a good girl! thanx so much for your great editing!!! So when do we get to visit again Zoe?

Goodnight , Jude


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

are u guys coming to ricko's place? hope so! maybe we will have one at our place next time...need a bbq first tho lol


----------



## herptrader (Aug 12, 2004)

OuZo said:


> are u guys coming to ricko's place? hope so! maybe we will have one at our place next time...need a bbq first tho lol



We will be there, Golden Gecko Mobile and all ;-)


----------



## Hickson (Aug 12, 2004)

Slateman said:


> What is wrong with bit of the art Hix? I have special moove in hibs area. Something simmeler like Havaii hula hula.



You are NOT coming to the Wild Expo breaky like that. 

And I am unanimous in my opinion.

Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 12, 2004)

Hixy, that's how he dresses for ALL public functions


----------



## Hickson (Aug 13, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## instar (Aug 13, 2004)

I vote for Slatey wearing Paulinies dress from Australian idol that Dicco wore! ooh la la hot stuff! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL Hixy. 
I think that I would be lonly person there.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 13, 2004)

nah slatey
i would dress up with ya 
now where did i put those coconuts........:lol:


----------



## Slateman (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Bry. You are sport.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't understand. My dream chick mudmum have only one vote. And looks like it is mine.
Man do not apreciate mature wooman with young looks anymore?


----------



## Bryony (Aug 13, 2004)

she dosn't need a poll to know she is sexy 


and slatey lets get some bon-go drums and do the hula at the october APS meeting 
do you look good in a hula dress?


----------



## RAZZA (Aug 13, 2004)

Slatey............ you nominated pythonkisses in your first post but she is not listed in the list above for voting and also i have noticed that shermy's roo is listed twice.........
I do hope you will be sending the winner your best set of balls and not just an average set of balls.....top shelf balls

cheers


----------



## Slateman (Aug 13, 2004)

Bry I have to try. I do have bely like havaiien cheef for sure.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry it's taken a while too vote.......it's been.........too ..hmm hard. :shock: To pick that is.
Do we really have to choose Slatey, there are too many hotties in here, I can feel the temps rising already........oh, sorry thats' the heater.. :roll: :wink: . No, it is too hard to pick, it's like spunky chicky babe central, honeys galore.... god it's too hard to pick......... :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acanthophis (Aug 13, 2004)

PINKIE PINKIE PINKIE PINKIE PINKIE PINKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and then BRYONY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

GO Sexlatina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 14, 2004)

LOL LIberated, You must hav strange taste for hotties.


----------



## frebib(69) (Aug 14, 2004)

my vote goes to pinkie then bry


----------



## Nicole (Aug 15, 2004)

Miss Pinks and Bry are two gorgeous gals that no drinks night is complete without!
You've got my vote for one ball each.  
We must do some clubs next time girls so we can all do the drunken boogaloo! 

BTW Slatey, stop raiding Phil's wardrobe! LOL


----------



## instar (Aug 16, 2004)

Em, ill give you another vote, if you bury the turtle! 
p.s has anyone heard from the mudclan lately?


----------



## Bryony (Aug 16, 2004)

yay!
pinx you hott sext thing! you are winning!
You had my vote all along


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 16, 2004)

ha not mine i voted for me i want to get my hands on slateys balls


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 16, 2004)

Are the Slatemiesters balls blue?


----------



## instar (Aug 16, 2004)

Is it cold around your way Slatey ??? :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Aug 16, 2004)

HA HA Nicole. David had to give all fancy clothes a way. He is in serious relationship now with woman for change.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 16, 2004)

:cry:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 16, 2004)

> Is it cold around your way Slatey ???


Must be if they're blue, as they'd be red if it was hot........at least that's what the colours depict.


----------



## instar (Aug 16, 2004)

You get the "well..Duh!" award huggy! :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 16, 2004)

instar said:


> You get the "well..Duh!" award huggy! :lol:



very well put there inny 
he is SO like that!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 16, 2004)

> instar wrote:
> You get the "well..Duh!" award huggy!
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys.........i luv yous tooo.......


----------



## instar (Aug 16, 2004)

Lol huggy, cheer up mate, we understand your being blonde is not your fault!  :wink:...........you "Himbo" you.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 16, 2004)

If only I could write freely on here, it would be so much easier.........oh well!! :roll: 

At least blondes have more fun eh Bry and pinks......hehehehe :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 16, 2004)

hugsta said:


> At least blondes have more fun eh Bry and pinks......hehehehe :wink: :lol:



HELL YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 17, 2004)

well here i am sorry but could only find a wedding pic lol


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 17, 2004)

Blondes rule the world lol hehehehehehe


----------



## eddy (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry But you left one out WOMA N shes got a nice photo sorry RICKO but she is cute.......


----------



## instar (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow, what a gorgeous backdrop pythonkisses!...oops You too of course, lucky guy !


----------



## Pinkie (Aug 17, 2004)

GO BRYNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you sexy thang

go pk - blondes rule, brunettes drool ehehe


----------



## Bryony (Aug 17, 2004)

go pinx!!!!!!


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

hey pinx!
we are both winning!
lol
we all know who is the true hottie........you! you sexy thing!


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

c'mon Slatey, dont keep en in suspense, they all want your balls! :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

yes it is true!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 24, 2004)

I am in trouble here.
Bryony and Pinkie have 13 votes each. I am in dilema what to do with my 2 balls.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 24, 2004)

we could go halves in your balls 
one ball each....what you think pinx?


----------



## Slateman (Aug 24, 2004)

OH MY GOT!!!!! You want to split them :shock:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 24, 2004)

he he he 
it won't hurt.......much :twisted:


----------



## Slateman (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont know, they are matching set.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 24, 2004)

Slateman said:


> I dont know, they are matching set.


And the come in a designer pouch


----------



## Slateman (Aug 25, 2004)

Packaging is part of the set. I will see what I can do. This poll is finished today 5 pm.


----------



## dobermanmick (Aug 25, 2004)

It looks like you get the balls Bryony !


----------



## Slateman (Aug 25, 2004)

LOL Bryony you won my decorated christmass balls. You come ahead just by nose.
Looks like Pinkie and Bryony have our young boys well under controll.
I will bring the price to ZOO for you Bryony.
The other girls would have to look in to my website http://christmasdecorations.com.au 
anf organised some balls from me by PM.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 25, 2004)

YAY! i got balls!


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 25, 2004)

I always said that gal had Balls  Well done Bryony you hot thing you


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 3, 2004)

Slatey, just a question about your balls. Can you scratch them without causing permanent damage? If they ARE damaged by scratching can they be "touched up" to make them as good as new again?
Only asking cos I'd hate to end up with balls that couldn't be repaired if I scratched them.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 4, 2004)

Africa I newer scratch my balls mate. 
They are Hard stuff.


----------



## westhamsc (Sep 4, 2004)

afro loves scratching balls


----------



## pythonkisses (Sep 5, 2004)

i've put my order in cant wait to get my balls


----------

